# I'm a Saphir Renovateur Convert now



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I am trying to bring back some fairly worn Trickers Tassel loafers and decided to try Saphir Reno Mat. After reading abour Saphir Renovatuer used on Shell Cordovan, I decided to try some. By the way, you can find this stuff fairly inexpensively on Amazon or even ebay.

I decided to try the Renovateur on my BB for Alden Shell Cordovan Loafers. The only thing I did was follow the directions which involved applying the Renovateur and then buffing the shoes with the chamois like cloth provided.

WOW! I think this made a huge difference! I really spent maybe 1 minute applying and 1-2 buffing and after just this minor amount of work and time, I think it made a huge difference. 
Hopefully it is obvious that the shoe on the left was treated and the one on the right was not. I didn't even use a horse hair brush yet to polish them.



So, if you have shell cordovan shoes and haven't tried renovateur, I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if these are the same pair you asked about,....If they could be saved? Either way Reno Mat and Renovateur are remarkable products. They have worked for me on a few of by oldest, most prized shoes.

Renovateur on shell, doesn't take much and it works wonders.

Congratulations


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

127.72 MHz said:


> I'm not sure if there are the same pair you asked about,....If they could be saved? Either way Reno Mat and Renovateur are remarkable products. They have worked for me on a few of by oldest, most prized shoes.
> 
> Renovateur on shell, doesn't take much and it works wonders.
> 
> Congratulations


Not the same pair. These are Shell and the other pair are Trickers Calf that look like they have had a rough life. I did the reno-mat on the Trickers and the Renovateur on the Shell.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks excellent. Do you have any experience using Venetian shoe cream? I'm wondering how the two products compare.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

pleasehelp said:


> Looks excellent. Do you have any experience using Venetian shoe cream? I'm wondering how the two products compare.


I have used venetian shoe cream. It's a good product. But, on shell, I was really amazed how easy the Renovateur was. It seems to bring out the depth in shell.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

As an added bonus, Rénovateur smells very nice!


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

thanks. I may give it a try.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Another tip: If you want to straighten those tassels out, you can heat them with a hair dryer until they're warm and pliable, then put one of those small, wide rubbber bands used for lobster claws on them and let them sit for a couple days.

Some folks like the splayed-out look, but I prefer to keep them tight when possible.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Nobleprofessor said:


> I have used venetian shoe cream. It's a good product. But, on shell, I was really amazed how easy the Renovateur was. It seems to bring out the depth in shell.


+1. I have some old Florsheim gunboats, and I put polish on them when I didn't know any better. I shelled out the $ for Saphir products, and now they look stunning (not elegant, mind you). That's all I use on them. I also revived some shoes that had been sitting in my closet for years.

On new shoes, I've finally learned to really rub in the A-E leather lotion, and don't generally use pigmented creams unless I've scuffed the shoe. That seems to be enough. However, my history of buying good shoes and really taking care of them goes back only a few years.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Assuming that one had just purchased some AE polish, and has a very good supply of high quality brushes, what Saphir products would you start with for a rotation of only calf shoes? Do they have a starter kit?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Orgetorix said:


> Another tip: If you want to straighten those tassels out, you can heat them with a hair dryer until they're warm and pliable, then put one of those small, wide rubbber bands used for lobster claws on them and let them sit for a couple days.
> 
> Some folks like the splayed-out look, but I prefer to keep them tight when possible.


To keep my tassels straight I replace the tiny rubber band while the shoes are not being worn. I haven't tried your hair dryer trick but I have used a little steam to accomplish the same thing. In the future, if needed, I'll try the hair dryer.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> As an added bonus, Rénovateur smells very nice!


Don't huff Renovateur. There are cheaper alternatives. I prefer lemon-scented Pledge.:cold:


----------



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

funny i thought you were posting on renomat not the renovateur. Either way the shoes look great...


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

vpkozel said:


> Assuming that one had just purchased some AE polish, and has a very good supply of high quality brushes, what Saphir products would you start with for a rotation of only calf shoes? Do they have a starter kit?


I hope I haven't given the impression that I use Saphir Polish. I have not used it. Having no experience with it, I can only tell you what my gut impression is. I think it is very overpriced. But, again, I not used it. My only experience with Saphir products has been with the Reno Mat and Renovateur and i am VERY impressed with both of them.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

kbuzz said:


> funny i thought you were posting on renomat not the renovateur. Either way the shoes look great...


This thread was for the Renovateur. But, I did have a thread about renomat on a pair I am trying to bring back to life.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

I think Renomat is the best product out there for stripping wax and polish and I use Renovateur about once a year to moisturize my shells. One word of caution - Renovateur will darken lighter shell a little bit. I put some on a pair of ravello Aldens and they darkened a shade and have remained that way. Not a bad thing in my mind but just something to consider.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

A couple thoughts.

There is an even better day to day cordovan care cream from Saphir, it's called Neutral Cordovan Cream. That stuff is wonderful for regular maintenance.

I would only recommend Renovateur for big jobs such as at home restoration and thrifted shoes etc. That is actually potent stuff. If you would like a softer Renovateur, then spike it 50/50 with Saphir Universal Cream Polish.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Watchman said:


> A couple thoughts.
> 
> There is an even better day to day cordovan care cream from Saphir, it's called Neutral Cordovan Cream. That stuff is wonderful for regular maintenance.
> 
> I would only recommend Renovateur for big jobs such as at home restoration and thrifted shoes etc. That is actually potent stuff. If you would like a softer Renovateur, then spike it 50/50 with Saphir Universal Cream Polish.


For calf that receive good home care, would you recommend going that route or just using the cream polish by itself? And how often?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes Sir. I think that for regular maintenance for calf the 50/50 Renovateur and UCP would be great. Or, UCP alone due to the fact that it is much more mild.

How often?

Depends on your rotation and frequency of use. In a 7 pair rotation, I would say a light application every few weeks.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Watchman said:


> A couple thoughts.
> 
> There is an even better day to day cordovan care cream from Saphir, it's called Neutral Cordovan Cream. That stuff is wonderful for regular maintenance.
> 
> I would only recommend Renovateur for big jobs such as at home restoration and thrifted shoes etc. That is actually potent stuff. If you would like a softer Renovateur, then spike it 50/50 with Saphir Universal Cream Polish.


One thing I forgot to add was that Skip Horween told me once that if you want to maximize results for either Renovateur or VSC to apply it and work it into the cordovan and then let the shoes sit overnight. Brush and buff in the morning.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Dr. D said:


> I think Renomat is the best product out there for stripping wax and polish and I use Renovateur about once a year to moisturize my shells. One word of caution - Renovateur will darken lighter shell a little bit. I put some on a pair of ravello Aldens and they darkened a shade and have remained that way. Not a bad thing in my mind but just something to consider.


This is why I have fully transferred over to the Neutral Cordovan Cream. It contains no turpentine. EVERYTHING else does. VSC and Renovateur included.

Once in awhile care with Reno and VSC is ok, just not too much.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Watchman said:


> A couple thoughts.
> 
> There is an even better day to day cordovan care cream from Saphir, it's called Neutral Cordovan Cream. That stuff is wonderful for regular maintenance.
> 
> I would only recommend Renovateur for big jobs such as at home restoration and thrifted shoes etc. That is actually potent stuff. If you would like a softer Renovateur, then spike it 50/50 with Saphir Universal Cream Polish.





Watchman said:


> This is why I have fully transferred over to the Neutral Cordovan Cream. It contains no turpentine. EVERYTHING else does. VSC and Renovateur included.
> 
> Once in awhile care with Reno and VSC is ok, just not too much.


I think that makes sense to me, too. Use is rarely on shoes that have had regular care. Because these shoes that were the impetus for this thread were purchased on ebay, I had no idea what kind of care they had recieved. AND, the photos show they definitely had some age and patina.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Nobleprofessor said:


> I think that makes sense to me, too. Use is rarely on shoes that have had regular care. Because these shoes that were the impetus for this thread were purchased on ebay, I had no idea what kind of care they had recieved. AND, the photos show they definitely had some age and patina.


Yes Sir. Renovateur is ideal for the project in your OP.

A word of caution for us all. Be careful using Renomat on Alden shell as it can and will strip off the beautiful finish that Alden is renowned for. Alden shells, especially when new, are treated with their proprietary high gloss acrylic. This is what makes Alden shell unique.

But, Renomat is strong enough to remove that finish.

Renovateur on the other hand is just strong enough to remove grit, old polish and filth in general and still leave the integrity of the finish in tact.

If you use Renomat, you must rewax the shoes you use it on, lest you leave the shoes with no protection against the elements.

Someone needs to publish a Saphir video outlining all the steps to properly striping and refinishing shoes at home using the Saphir only care regimen.

Thanks.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

I have some second-hand cordovan chukkas that look a bit "rough" in the area around where the front of the blucher is sewn to the vamp. Rough an in texture: it does not look smooth like the rest of the shoe. I think these boots sat in a closet for years. I've tried Allen Edmonds Conditioner/Cleaner and it seems to make a small difference but does not eliminate the problem. Would Renovateur be appropriate choice? Or would something else be better?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

MythReindeer said:


> I have some second-hand cordovan chukkas that look a bit "rough" in the area around where the front of the blucher is sewn to the vamp. Rough an in texture: it does not look smooth like the rest of the shoe. I think these boots sat in a closet for years. I've tried Allen Edmonds Conditioner/Cleaner and it seems to make a small difference but does not eliminate the problem. Would Renovateur be appropriate choice? Or would something else be better?


Absolutely. Renovateur all the way. Apply a liberal amount, work it into the leather. Let it sit awhile. Brush, brush, brush. Repeat if necessary.

If that does not work. Bust out the Renomat and follow this format:

1. Renomat
2. Renovateur
3. Pommadier
4. Medalle Di Or paste wax polish

The fourth step needs to be done in light even coats with 20 min to dry for each coat. The first coat no water. 2nd, 3rd coats spit shined light coats. Let them sit overnight. 4th and final wax coat in the morning, but this is the lightest coat of them all. The 4th coat is the buffing to high shine coat.

Here are my Alden 9015:










Note: On this pair I only used steps 2-4.


----------



## katch (Jun 11, 2012)

Watchman said:


> Absolutely. Renovateur all the way. Apply a liberal amount, work it into the leather. Let it sit awhile. Brush, brush, brush. Repeat if necessary.
> 
> If that does not work. Bust out the Renomat and follow this format:
> 
> ...


Damn, those are shiny!


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> Don't huff Renovateur. There are cheaper alternatives. I prefer lemon-scented Pledge.:cold:


Ordered a can of Nano Protector for my suede boots and it arrived ths morning.
Now that stuff is strong. Sprayed them outside in the deck and then still had to open all the doors and windows to get the smell out of the house.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Odradek said:


> Ordered a can of Nano Protector for my suede boots and it arrived ths morning.
> Now that stuff is strong. Sprayed them outside in the deck and then still had to open all the doors and windows to get the smell out of the house.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

Odradek said:


> Ordered a can of Nano Protector for my suede boots and it arrived ths morning.
> Now that stuff is strong. Sprayed them outside in the deck and then still had to open all the doors and windows to get the smell out of the house.


The active ingredient is pretty strong, some sort of solvent smell. I sprayed two pairs of shoes out in the shed, then left them out there for a couple of hours. The shed still needed some airing out after that time. There was still some smell from the shoes, but was gone by the evening.



Watchman said:


>


I love the color of those, lovely shine!


----------

